# Tacómetro y regulador de velocidad con teclado 4x4



## gallodraft (Ago 16, 2012)

Que onda camaradas  les traigo este proyecto para que lo revisen y a ver si a alguien le sirve para la escuela o para pasar el rato. Usa el pic 18f4550, un teclado matricial 4x4, timer 0 y 1 internos del pic, y para hacer la medición un led emisor y un fototransistor y un oscilador xtral externo de 4MHz. Para la compilación se usa el PIC C,la librería "kbd_lib.c" la pueden quitar y poner la que viene de stock en el PIC C "kbd.c". 
Cualquier duda o pregunta andaré por aquí, suerte!.


----------

